# Lyft Turns Up The Threats



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"

I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!

So then I figured I'd press arrived and then have the timer count down to zero to no show the pax instead. But no! Another popup appeared saying, "Arriving early leads to deactivation. Your account is at risk".

The Uber ping was so much better than the Lyft ping so I said "fork it" and cancelled Lyft. So far my account has survived.

Anyway, way to go Lyft! Ya swines.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

And we call that occupational hazard.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Joke's on you Lyft, our accounts are already at risk on each & every ride from pax filing a BS report.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> Joke's on you Lyft, our accounts are already at risk on each & every ride from pax filing a BS report.


Right? We're all one allegation away from getting the boot anyways.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ahhh, Lyft... Your new motto is ready:

Lyft - Permanent Employment Nowhere In Sight...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


Lyft just likes sending threats to mess with drivers, I tried to get them to deactivate me and the response was just don't use it now but I may need it in the future, that was 2 years ago and I'm still active.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It is just a auto response send by the robots


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

mbd said:


> It is just a auto response send by the robots


Reminder: Drivers are deactived by computers and algorithms
Not a committee of humans reviewing files and stats in some corporate tribunal

Just like Amazon workers terminated by a computer ?
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/...arehouse-workers-can-automatically-fire-them/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://idiallo.com/blog/when-a-machine-fired-me
...
After lunch, two people appeared at my desk. One was a familiar long face that seemed to avoid making direct eye contact. It was Jose and his fellow security guard. He cordially informed me that he was to escort me out of the building.

The director was furious. They had received a very threatening email to escort me out of the building and were just doing their job.



> "Who the hell is sending those emails!?"


I was fired. There was nothing my manager could do about it. There was nothing the director could do about it. They stood powerless as I packed my stuff and left the building.

...

Eventually the problem was solved. My recruiter called me one morning and told me that I can come back to work. _*I had missed 3 weeks of work by that time, and pay.*_ Once on site, I got an explanation.

Once the order for employee termination is put in, the system takes over. All the necessary orders are sent automatically and each order completion triggers another order. For example, when the order for disabling my key card is sent, there is no way of it to be re-enabled. Once it is disabled, an email is sent to security about recently dismissed employees. Scanning the key card is a red flag. The order to disable my Windows account is also sent. There is also one for my JIRA account. And on and on. There is no way to stop the multi-day long process. I had to be rehired as a new employee. Meaning I had to fill up paperwork, set up direct deposit, wait for Fedex to ship a new key card.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

E-mail subject title: Try to accept every ride request, please!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


Yeah, Lyft has nag screens. Just ignore them. One of the reasons I don't do lyft anymore. But, I might do both if it is slow.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft is faster to de-activate for cancel-after-accept than is Uber. If Uber de-activates for that, usually you can go to the Green Light Centre and someone will re-instate you with a warning to "clean up your act". If Lyft de-activates you, it is EXTREMELY difficult to achieve re-instatement. If you go to the Lyft Hub, they will tell you that there is nothing that they can do and that the decision is final. I am aware of one driver, @Jo3030 who made it back from the Lyft Underworld. He did it through more than a few e-mails, visits and calls.

I try to keep my cancel rate at or below ten per-cent.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, Lyft has nag screens.


Yes, this, we know. 

The point of my post was that their aggression in their threats has increased. They've never said before, "if you do X then we might fire you".



Initial D said:


> E-mail subject title: Try to accept every ride request, please!


I used to get this one. Then they ramped it up a bit to include, "if this behaviour continues, you'll affect our ability to provide rides". Still toothless, but with slightly more bite.

I did respond to this email once, to the part where they say do this or that instead of watching the timer count down to zero. I told them that I _liked_ watching the timer count down to zero; it was fun. Strangely, I got no response ?‍♂


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


Next time it's real simple, don't let the community down. Leave the Lyft ping on, take the uber ping and let the Lyft pax cancel when they get tired of waiting.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Reminder: Drivers are deactived by computers and algorithms
> Not a committee of humans reviewing files and stats in some corporate tribunal
> 
> Just like Amazon workers terminated by a computer ?
> https://www.technologyreview.com/f/...arehouse-workers-can-automatically-fire-them/


Uber's algorithms know driver's moves and behaviors Be4 the driver. We're creatures of habit

Censors at Chinese internet companies say tools to detect and block content related to the 1989 crackdown have reached unprecedented levels of accuracy, aided by ?machine learning, voice and image recognition?

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-tiananmen-censorship-idUSKCN1SW03Y


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Next time it's real simple, don't let the community down. Leave the Lyft ping on, take the uber ping and let the Lyft pax cancel when they get tired of waiting.


They've also threatened me with being fired for accepting pings and then not driving towards the pax. "If we receive any more reports of this behaviour..."

?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They've also threatened me with being fired for accepting pings and then not driving towards the pax. "If we receive any more reports of this behaviour..."
> 
> ?


Sounds like you are doing a great job of supporting the community, keep up the good work!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sounds like you are doing a great job of supporting the community, keep up the good work!


One does what one can.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have, also, noticed that the tone of their warnings is a bit sharper than in the past. 
They are currently pissed because I change the navigation. Their GPS Google Map filters are set to take the fwys , if possible. 
Even to go 2 miles but their route on a fwy is 4 miles -- more money for Lyft and I always explain to the pax that Lyfts way will cost them more money. Lyft probably thinks the drivers do not know about GPS filters and like good little monkeys, we follow their directions without question.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://idiallo.com/blog/when-a-machine-fired-me
> ...
> After lunch, two people appeared at my desk. One was a familiar long face that seemed to avoid making direct eye contact. It was Jose and his fellow security guard. He cordially informed me that he was to escort me out of the building.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go back to that company, you must be really good at what you did and yet you still ended up doing for Uber/lyft.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


I thought as independent contractors we have the right to accept and refuse work for any job proposed? (Sarcasm).....


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Gandler said:


> I thought as independent contractors we have the right to accept and refuse work for any job proposed? (Sarcasm).....


That your problem, you're thinking too much. Uber and lyft lie and the other swears to it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


I have found my self in this position a few times. I just send a message to the Lyft PAX that there are traffic issues and I am being detoured and delayed. If they don't want to wait they can cancel after a few minutes and they won't be charged because I am not progressing toward them. I then do the Uber trip. If the Lyft PAX did not cancel and is still reasonably close I head that way to do that trip as well. A simple message to the pax will leave the ball in their court and if I do pick them up they don't rate me negatively.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


just ignore the third-world millennial derived so-called threats.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have found my self in this position a few times. I just send a message to the Lyft PAX that there are traffic issues and I am being detoured and delayed. If they don't want to wait they can cancel after a few minutes and they won't be charged because I am not progressing toward them. I then do the Uber trip. If the Lyft PAX did not cancel and is still reasonably close I head that way to do that trip as well. A simple message to the pax will leave the ball in their court and if I do pick them up they don't rate me negatively.


Probably works well in your neck of the woods since you basically only have two directions pax are going. No reason not to use it to your advantage. :thumbup:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyft just likes sending threats to mess with drivers, I tried to get them to deactivate me and the response was just don't use it now but I may need it in the future, that was 2 years ago and I'm still active.


You sent them updated insurance cards?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Lyft is trying very hard to purge drivers. Matters not what their acceptance rate is or their driver rating or how long they've been driving or how good of service they are providing. They are purging drivers and there's only one reason to do so: To bring in fresh meat at much lower compensation levels to quickly improve their bottom line to make the shareholders think they are profitable. Lyft finding out that you can jerk around the drivers but not the shareholders. Real world stuff is always a surprise to the "community."


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I have, also, noticed that the tone of their warnings is a bit sharper than in the past.
> They are currently pissed because I change the navigation. Their GPS Google Map filters are set to take the fwys , if possible.
> Even to go 2 miles but their route on a fwy is 4 miles -- more money for Lyft and I always explain to the pax that Lyfts way will cost them more money. Lyft probably thinks the drivers do not know about GPS filters and like good little monkeys, we follow their directions without question.


This makes no sense with Upfront Pricing. It doesn't matter what way we go (to an extent) the rider pays the same thing.

You're describing Longhauling. If anything, Uber/Lyft navigation try to avoid Longhauling. You make more as a driver going the 4 miles than 2 miles.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Probably works well in your neck of the woods since you basically only have two directions pax are going. No reason not to use it to your advantage. :thumbup:


Just had another one last night, got Uber ping, accepted it, and a few seconds later got Lyft ping, saw it was pick-up before Uber pick-up and drop off just after Uber pick-up maybe 1/4 mile. As Lyft Pax was getting in I texted Uber Pax that my current ride is going just North of him and I will be there to get him right away. Get a no problem reply back from Uber Pax and after his trip ended a $5 tip on a 3 mile ride.

I agree my area makes this easy to work to my advantage.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I agree my area makes this easy to work to my advantage.


Especially if you even get the direction/time notification with the ping. :thumbup:


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pressed the button to cancel a Lyft ride due to a better ping that came through on Uber and the app showed me a screen that said something like, "You are cancelling too many rides. Your account is at risk!"
> 
> I feel like I'm locked into a relationship with a threatening, abusive partner!
> 
> ...


This is the worst type of cherry pickers..lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> This is the worst type of cherry pickers..lol.


Yeah, lol. But the solution is simple. All Lyft (and Uber for that matter) has to do is add an additional option to their "why are you cancelling?" screens - "I got a better offer from a competing service".

When the driver presses this, Uber/Lyft would then have the option of increasing their own offer, i.e. "We'd like you to do this ride and therefore offer you an additional $5/$10/whatever to complete it". The driver can then choose to accept the increased offer or proceed with cancelling the ride.

I suspect that many cancellations happen because the company in question gets outbid by the competitor; it seems so logical for them to give themselves a method of competing better.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, lol. But the solution is simple. All Lyft (and Uber for that matter) has to do is add an additional option to their "why are you cancelling?" screens - "I got a better offer from a competing service".
> 
> When the driver presses this, Uber/Lyft would then have the option of increasing their own offer, i.e. "We'd like you to do this ride and therefore offer you an additional $5/$10/whatever to complete it". The driver can then choose to accept the increased offer or proceed with cancelling the ride.
> 
> I suspect that many cancellations happen because the company in question gets outbid by the competitor; it seems so logical for them to give themselves a method of competing better.


...and most drivers would use that on every ping they get to drive the price up ultimately making it worthless.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe they should send the ping request to the nearest 10 drivers with detailed information like. Pick-up 2.1 miles NE Trip 5.3 miles SW Pays $5.64. The driver that accepts it the quickest gets it. If no one accepts it in 15 seconds they send it out to the an additional 10 drivers with an increase in the amount they will pay. Continue this every 10 seconds adding 10 more drivers each time. It will stay on your phone until you decline it or someone else accepts it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> ...and most drivers would use that on every ping they get to drive the price up ultimately making it worthless.


They're fart smellas; they could work out an algorithm that would offer increases depending on how often a driver pressed the "better offer" button. This only happens once in a while, so those pressing it once in a while would be more likely to get offered more dough. Prolific BS'ers would get nothing extra.


> Maybe they should send the ping request to the nearest 10 drivers with detailed information like. Pick-up 2.1 miles NE Trip 5.3 miles SW Pays $5.64. The driver that accepts it the quickest gets it. If no one accepts it in 15 seconds they send it out to the an additional 10 drivers with an increase in the amount they will pay. Continue this every 10 seconds adding 10 more drivers each time. It will stay on your phone until you decline it or someone else accepts it.


Possibly, but the shit pings that would say, "Pickup 5 miles away, 0.5 mile trip, pays $2.40" would never get picked up. The whole system only works for UberLyft because they can conceal the bad rides.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I did respond to this email once, to the part where they say do this or that instead of watching the timer count down to zero. I told them that I _liked_ watching the timer count down to zero; it was fun. Strangely, I got no response ?‍♂


Maybe you baffled their AI??!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Maybe you baffled their AI??!!


Punched a hole clean through their support bot script.


----------

